# 1TB External Hard Drive & HR20



## KillerBox (Sep 19, 2007)

Has anyone upgraded their HR20 with a 1TB External Hard Drive? If you did, would you please tell me which 1TB that you bought?

Thanks,

KillerBox


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I know this is not what you are asking, but I copied and replaced the INTERNAL drive with a 1TB Hitachi Deathstar, which is $329 at Newegg. Works fine and I have all of my original settings and programs plus 3X more space. The instructions for this process are now posted under a separate thread in this conference.



KillerBox said:


> Has anyone upgraded their HR20 with a 1TB External Hard Drive? If you did, would you please tell me which 1TB that you bought?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> KillerBox


----------



## Marino13 (Jan 16, 2006)

marty45714 said:


> No know this is not what you are asking, but I copied and replaced the INTERNAL drive with a 1TB Hitachi Deathstar, which is $329 at Newegg. Works fine and I have all of my original settings and programs plus 3X more space.


I am interested in doing this becuase of the Best Buy deal this week on the WD 1TB internal drive. How did you copy the drive? Just with Ghost or something?


----------



## elixir26 (Mar 9, 2007)

Look in my signature, you'll see the model number of the Seagate I used. The hr20 will format the drive for you. Your internal drive will remain as is.


----------



## Schyler (Sep 8, 2006)

I was looking at this drive, too... and wondering how noisy it is.

I realize that the internal drive keeps spinning when you use eSATA, but I'm guessing that the tick/hiss sounds that it makes will stop, correct? 

I've never been able to hear it spinning, but the access sounds are fairly loud in the dead of night.

I would be inclined to just swap the drive, but it's a leased receiver. I kinda wish I'd just paid full price for it.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Schyler said:


> I was looking at this drive, too... and wondering how noisy it is.
> 
> I realize that the internal drive keeps spinning when you use eSATA, but I'm guessing that the tick/hiss sounds that it makes will stop, correct?
> 
> ...


I'd swap the drive if I was you. What's the worst that will happen they'll find out you swapped the drive and charge you full price for the DVR ? That's what you said you wished you had done anyways. How will DIRECTV know you swapped the drive ?


----------



## KillerBox (Sep 19, 2007)

How hard is it to swap the internal drive? I am looking for the best deal but, I don't mind paying a few dollars more, if it will save me a few headaches.


----------



## Schyler (Sep 8, 2006)

It's not that big a deal. Like I said, I can't hear the drive spinning, so really the only downside is a bit of heat. And the upside is an easier swapout if the HR20 ever breaks.

I just need to find a VERY quiet drive and external case. This 1TB drive seems like a pretty good deal. I was thinking about putting it in Antec's eSATA case, but the reviews are all over the place in terms of noise.

I also wonder if any of this drive's eco-friendly features could impact its performance in a DVR?


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

did your on screen gage for the % used/left to use reset for the larger drive. have any of you removed the extrnal drive and find any problems updating the internal drive to get it caught back up?


----------



## Hunter707 (Jan 11, 2007)

marty45714 said:


> No know this is not what you are asking, but I copied and replaced the INTERNAL drive with a 1TB Hitachi Deathstar, which is $329 at Newegg. Works fine and I have all of my original settings and programs plus 3X more space.


This is the route I would like to go since I have so much on my drive that I have not watched yet and some kids movies that they watch 5 million times. 

I am also interested in how you managed this.

Thanks,
Hunter


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

Marino13 said:


> I am interested in doing this becuase of the Best Buy deal this week on the WD 1TB internal drive. How did you copy the drive? Just with Ghost or something?


I think the Western Digital drive at Best Buy has an ethernet and USB connection. The HR20 needs an eSata connection to work. After the drive is plugged in, the HR20 sees the eSata drive as a new drive and downloads the firmware/software to the new drive. The existing internal drive is not used.


----------



## PRT940 (Jan 10, 2007)

Disk: Hitachi-DeskStar 1TB Internal Serial ATA Hard Drive-OA34915
Enclosure: Antec-Veris USB 2.0/eSATA Hard Drive Enclosure for 3.5" SATA Hard Drives-MX-1

Ordered the drive from bestbuy.com back in July for $340. I see they're $10 cheaper now. Can't remember what I paid for the enclosure -- it was on sale somewhere and I had some kind of coupon. 

The combo has worked great for me so far.


----------



## aeric (Sep 24, 2007)

How DO you copy existing programming with an HR20 internal HDD replacement? I did one on a GXCEBOT once including a full copy and that was quite a chore. Had to run some funky linux shell thingies in order to do some low level stuff to it. (am I impressing you with my use of concise technical language?)


----------



## bigtiii (Sep 5, 2007)

marty45714 said:


> No know this is not what you are asking, but I copied and replaced the INTERNAL drive with a 1TB Hitachi Deathstar, which is $329 at Newegg. Works fine and I have all of my original settings and programs plus 3X more space.


What proggie did you use to copy the drive.........Ghost perhaps?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

davidord said:


> I think the Western Digital drive at Best Buy has an ethernet and USB connection. The HR20 needs an eSata connection to work. After the drive is plugged in, the HR20 sees the eSata drive as a new drive and downloads the firmware/software to the new drive. The existing internal drive is not used.


I think the WD Drive at BB that they are referring to is an Internal 1TB drive. On sale for $259.99.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8492026&type=product&id=1186003685416

The only External eSATA that WD has is only 500gb if I remember correctly.


----------



## Marino13 (Jan 16, 2006)

davidord said:


> I think the Western Digital drive at Best Buy has an ethernet and USB connection. The HR20 needs an eSata connection to work. After the drive is plugged in, the HR20 sees the eSata drive as a new drive and downloads the firmware/software to the new drive. The existing internal drive is not used.


INTERNAL


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

davidord said:


> I think the Western Digital drive at Best Buy has an ethernet and USB connection. The HR20 needs an eSata connection to work. After the drive is plugged in, the HR20 sees the eSata drive as a new drive and downloads the firmware/software to the new drive. The existing internal drive is not used.


So, I assume you open the HR20 (power plug pulled), pull the existing eSATA HDD from it's connector, plug in the new eSATA HDD, close box, plug in power.....HR20 sees new HDD and formats/downloads.etc. ? The old HDD is not still in HR20, correct ?


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

The instructions are now posted under a separate thread in this conference.

I have successfully done this whole process of copying the internal drive contents to a larger drive and replacing the OEM internal. 
P.S. While I am writing this, I am copying and replacing the drive in my SECOND HR20 today.



thekochs said:


> So, I assume you open the HR20 (power plug pulled), pull the existing eSATA HDD from it's connector, plug in the new eSATA HDD, close box, plug in power.....HR20 sees new HDD and formats/downloads.etc. ? The old HDD is not still in HR20, correct ?


----------



## tombet (Sep 27, 2006)

KillerBox -
I did the 1TB external as follows. It could not have been simpler, and as a side benefit, the HR20 actually performs better - smoother menu operation and dont get the occassional pixelation (like once every two hours) that I used to. I think the big 32MB cache on the drive is the reason.

I am using the KingWin eSata enclosure ($22 at newegg) with a 1TB Hitachi Deskstar drive with a big 32MB cache ($329 at newegg.) The Kingwin comes with an eSata to eSata cable that works fine. The enclosure is black with a blue LED that complements the HR20's LEDs. (According to the Kingwin website, its also available in silver, though I dont see that at newegg.) It has a fan to keep drive cool - but it is very quiet as is the drive itself. I cannot hear any drive noise at all.

I thought about doing the internal replacement, but the enclosure is so cheap but works well, the work (and risk) to open up the HR20 just didn't seem worth it to me. (Others that are more hardware inclined may certainly disagree. I'm a software guy, not hardware.)

Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822145143

Enclosure (with eSata cable): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817121022


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Just how big is the internal HR20-700 drive?

The reason I ask is probably the reason you are all upgrading to larger eSata drives.

With the new channels out in HD (and SCIFI coming next month!) I will need to be able to record MY stuff and let the wife record HER stuff......

How much can you record (in hours) on the 700's internal drive for just HD?
How much could you record on an eSata of 750 mb's or 1TB?

Thanks!


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Guttboy said:


> Just how big is the internal HR20-700 drive?
> 
> The reason I ask is probably the reason you are all upgrading to larger eSata drives.
> 
> ...


300/320 GB depending on when it was manufactured. 100 GB is held in reserve by D* on this or any other (internal or external) drive that is added.


----------



## KillerBox (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone that answered! I ended up ordering the exact same set up as Tombet from NewEgg. I will let you know how it is, whenever I get it.

KillerBox


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

tombet said:


> KillerBox -
> I did the 1TB external as follows. It could not have been simpler, and as a side benefit, the HR20 actually performs better - smoother menu operation and dont get the occassional pixelation (like once every two hours) that I used to. I think the big 32MB cache on the drive is the reason.
> 
> I am using the KingWin eSata enclosure ($22 at newegg) with a 1TB Hitachi Deskstar drive with a big 32MB cache ($329 at newegg.) The Kingwin comes with an eSata to eSata cable that works fine. The enclosure is black with a blue LED that complements the HR20's LEDs. (According to the Kingwin website, its also available in silver, though I dont see that at newegg.) It has a fan to keep drive cool - but it is very quiet as is the drive itself. I cannot hear any drive noise at all.
> ...


Tombet,
Just looking for advise before buying since I have never put an external enclosure together. I was looking at the HDD for 329 and noticed that it does not come with cables or screws, does the enclosure come with everything that is needed to install the drive or do I need to buy the other HDD that is the retail version? I appreciate the help.
Thanks


----------



## JB3 (Oct 2, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I think the WD Drive at BB that they are referring to is an Internal 1TB drive. On sale for $259.99.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8492026&type=product&id=1186003685416


I'm now using this drive in an Antec MX-1 enclosure. I replaced a 750 GB Seagate Free Agent Pro with this setup. There's a number of advantages to this setup:

More Disk Space
Cooler drive (the MX-1 has a very quiet fan)
Fits horizontally on top of my HR-20 - The Free Agent was too tall
Very small blue status light - No more yellow night light!
I'll be moving the Free Agent to PC backup duties.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JB3 said:


> I'm now using this drive in an Antec MX-1 enclosure. I replaced a 750 GB Seagate Free Agent Pro with this setup. There's a number of advantages to this setup:
> 
> More Disk Space
> Cooler drive (the MX-1 has a very quiet fan)
> ...


Is the WD HDD quiet? That's one thing I was curious about.

I'm considering getting the 1TB drive that BB has on sale but it's out of stock at my local BB's and backordered on the website. I'm hoping they get more in before the sale is over on Saturday.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW...that looks like a great price on the 1TB disk!

For the computer newbie.....can someone way smarter than I am figure out what parts I would need from the Best Buy website so that I could get this setup before I go on a month of business? This way I could set it up for DVRing before I leave.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Would this enclosure work with the 1 TB that BB has on sale?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?type=product&tab=7&id=1177719218436&skuId=8376152#headerCustomerReviews


----------



## tombet (Sep 27, 2006)

NickD said:


> Tombet,
> Just looking for advise before buying since I have never put an external enclosure together. I was looking at the HDD for 329 and noticed that it does not come with cables or screws, does the enclosure come with everything that is needed to install the drive or do I need to buy the other HDD that is the retail version? I appreciate the help.
> Thanks


NickD -
Good question: The enclosure has it all - screws and cables and its power supply. You just need a bare drive and a small philips screwdriver. Here's the full specs from the Kingwin website for the enclosure JT-35E-BK. Very decent for $22. http://www.kingwin.com/product_pages/jt35ebk.asp

Guttboy - the enclosure you mention also seems good. It is a bit more expensive, and you are paying a bit for a couple features you won't use (the eSata back plane and USB interface.) But it looks like a quality piece and Antec is reliable. It would be nice to compare the cooling of the two. My guess is the Antec probably runs a bit cooler.


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

tombet said:


> KillerBox -
> I did the 1TB external as follows. It could not have been simpler, and as a side benefit, the HR20 actually performs better - smoother menu operation and dont get the occassional pixelation (like once every two hours) that I used to. I think the big 32MB cache on the drive is the reason.
> 
> I am using the KingWin eSata enclosure ($22 at newegg) with a 1TB Hitachi Deskstar drive with a big 32MB cache ($329 at newegg.) The Kingwin comes with an eSata to eSata cable that works fine. The enclosure is black with a blue LED that complements the HR20's LEDs. (According to the Kingwin website, its also available in silver, though I dont see that at newegg.) It has a fan to keep drive cool - but it is very quiet as is the drive itself. I cannot hear any drive noise at all.
> ...


This looks like a viable plug and play option for me, although the links aren't working. Once you attach the ext hdd how long does it take to load the software and become usable? Once it's setup can you unplug it and go back and forth with the internal hdd or do you lose your recordings each time you plug/unplug the ext hdd?


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Is the WD HDD quiet? That's one thing I was curious about.
> 
> I'm considering getting the 1TB drive that BB has on sale but it's out of stock at my local BB's and backordered on the website. I'm hoping they get more in before the sale is over on Saturday.


I replaced my internal drive with the WD 1TB drive (WD10000CSRTL) from best buy on Tuesday. It is very quiet. I used the Hitachi feature set tool to enable 'Automatic Acustic Management' feature before installing the drive. I previously had attempted the replacement with a Seagate 750GB drive, and it was very noisy during seek. you could hear the drive clicking. The WD i think is actually quiter than the original, and for WD web site, the drive is there Green Power line, which is supposed to be more energy effecient.


----------



## tombet (Sep 27, 2006)

Duffinator said:


> This looks like a viable plug and play option for me, although the links aren't working. Once you attach the ext hdd how long does it take to load the software and become usable? Once it's setup can you unplug it and go back and forth with the internal hdd or do you lose your recordings each time you plug/unplug the ext hdd?


You just do the restart and it takes an extra couple mins the first time to format the drive . I haven't timed a restart, but I'll guess 10-15 mins total the first time, then 8-10 mins for any future restart to go back and forth between internal and external (this is just the normal reboot time). It is immediately usable, but you have to re-add all your settings and recording to-dos, etc. And the guide data has to repopulate before you can set up recordings well in advance - maybe 12-24 hours for guide data to fully come in. But within 15 mins of plugging it in, you will be working. And its less than 5 mins to put the drive in the enclosure, even for someone with two left thumbs like me.

To go back and forth, you can just turn off the power on/off the external drive from front button right after you do a Restart of the HR20 and all the LEDs go off.

Here is currently working links at newegg, though they update frequently and likely to break links again.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145143

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121022


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

tombet said:


> NickD -
> Good question: The enclosure has it all - screws and cables and its power supply. You just need a bare drive and a small philips screwdriver. Here's the full specs from the Kingwin website for the enclosure JT-35E-BK. Very decent for $22. http://www.kingwin.com/product_pages/jt35ebk.asp
> 
> Guttboy - the enclosure you mention also seems good. It is a bit more expensive, and you are paying a bit for a couple features you won't use (the eSata back plane and USB interface.) But it looks like a quality piece and Antec is reliable. It would be nice to compare the cooling of the two. My guess is the Antec probably runs a bit cooler.


Tombet,
Thanks for the help. I just placed my order with Newegg, should be here next week.

Thanks.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Gents....

I picked up the WD HDD for $259 at BB and the Antec enclosure. I am going to start this right now....any suggestions as to how to go about it? Any gotchas?

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

tombet said:


> You just do the restart and it takes an extra couple mins the first time to format the drive . I haven't timed a restart, but I'll guess 10-15 mins total the first time, then 8-10 mins for any future restart to go back and forth between internal and external (this is just the normal reboot time). It is immediately usable, but you have to re-add all your settings and recording to-dos, etc. And the guide data has to repopulate before you can set up recordings well in advance - maybe 12-24 hours for guide data to fully come in. But within 15 mins of plugging it in, you will be working. And its less than 5 mins to put the drive in the enclosure, even for someone with two left thumbs like me.
> 
> To go back and forth, you can just turn off the power on/off the external drive from front button right after you do a Restart of the HR20 and all the LEDs go off.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for your help.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone have the link to setup eSATA on the HR200....there was a step by step but I cant find it at all!

Guys another ??? for you all....the WDD has a jumper to enable 150 MB/s transfer speed....do I need to use this?


----------



## JB3 (Oct 2, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Is the WD HDD quiet? That's one thing I was curious about.
> 
> I'm considering getting the 1TB drive that BB has on sale but it's out of stock at my local BB's and backordered on the website. I'm hoping they get more in before the sale is over on Saturday.


Can't really hear it at all. It's much quieter than the internal drives in my HR10-250 HD TiVo.


----------



## tombet (Sep 27, 2006)

For "step by step" instructions, I'd suggest just looking at the thread "Is it really that easy !?" http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98495 Except, its even a little easier as you don't have to unplug the eSata to go back and forth. Just powering it off/on is fine.

btw, the Western Digital 1TB has a 16MB cache whereas the Hitachi is a 32MB cache. (Not saying the WD isn't great, this just for point of comparison. Its certainly priced very well.)


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

I just bought the WD 1TB drive and the Antec case from BB too. I had a 10% off coupon on one item. So the drive + enclosure cost me about $300 even with tax.

I'm not at home though, so I won't be able to try it until tomorrow night.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Well folks for this purpose I have had no issues with the 1TB WD and the Antec case.

Talk about ease of installation! Took all of 10 minutes that includes hooking it up to the HR20-700 AND reboot time! The format of the HDD took nothing at all...I suppose it was due to the clean nature of it!

The ANTEC case is great! It has a built in fan and has a nice blue LED light on the front. What was nice is that it included the eSATA cable with it! One stop shopping!

I have been recording everything that is in HD on various movie channels and the new HD's that were released....so far I am at 97%. Whereas my other HR20-700 is at 75%! Not bad at all! 

Thanks for all the help folks!!!!! Special thanks to Tombet for the information!


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Guttboy said:


> Well folks for this purpose I have had no issues with the 1TB WD and the Antec case.
> 
> Talk about ease of installation! Took all of 10 minutes that includes hooking it up to the HR20-700 AND reboot time! The format of the HDD took nothing at all...I suppose it was due to the clean nature of it!
> 
> ...


I haven't installed mine yet. Did you change any accoustice/performance settings on the drive before using it? Just wondering if i need to do anything with that.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Mogulman....not a thing buddy!

Unpacked the Antec...followed the pictures (you will need a phillips head screwdriver)...unpacked the WD HDD...slapped the WDD HD in the ANTEC case...reinstalled (note the directions in the Antec to not tell you to plug the fan and LED mini cables back in...self explanatory but just a heads up) the case exterior. VOILA! Done! I used a set of needle nose pliers to put the tiny silver screws in because my fingers werent skinny enough to replace them on after installing the HDD.

I changed NOTHING on the HDD....works like a CHAMP!


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

ok..cool.. just put it all together. Waiting to get home tomorrow and plug it in.. Looks pretty slick.

Not sure how well the drive will perform, but this is supposed to be one of the lowest power/quietest drives of this size out there. Seems like it runs at 5400rpm when not doing anything, then spools up to 7200rpm.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

mogulman....it is running perfectly for me and is DEAD quiet as far as I am concerned! I think you will be very pleased! I am just glad runnerfl posted the link and information!


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok... Got the 1TB drive from BestBuy working. Plugged it in and worked perfect first try. Very quiet and looks nice in my entertainment center. 

Set up a few recordings yesterday. Setting up the rest of my scheduled recordings today.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

What kind of recording capacity will the 1TB give me approximately?


----------



## KillerBox (Sep 19, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone that answered on this thread. I got my new 5 lnb and 1TB drive hooked up this weekend. So far everything has been nice and easy.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

so why is it that most people opt for the external instead of popping open the HR20 and replacing the internal drive? warrantly purposes? or is there something more to it?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> so why is it that most people opt for the external instead of popping open the HR20 and replacing the internal drive? warrantly purposes? or is there something more to it?


By opening the unit up and installing an internal drive you void your lease agreement and could be charged the full amount for the unit $749.99.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> By opening the unit up and installing an internal drive you void your lease agreement and could be charged the full amount for the unit $749.99.


ahh... yeah.. just found another thread on that... think i'll stick with external...


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 23, 2007)

NickD said:


> What kind of recording capacity will the 1TB give me approximately?


Up to 1000 for SD, up to 145 for MPEG2, and up to 240 for MPEG4


----------



## MarkV (Aug 19, 2007)

I just did two of the WD drives in the Thecus N2050 (esata box that will RAID 0 or RAID 1). I used a RAID 0 config.

WD advertises that these drives have a low power mode. Is there any way to keep the HR20 from recording all the time short of pulling the power plug ?

I find that tuning to some of the test channels decreases the number of read/write access per minute, but it's often enough that I suspect the drives will never power down.

Any recommendations on a temperature readout and sensor unit that could be used? I'd like to understand the temperature range in the enclosure.

These drives are quiet. Unfortunately, the Thecus fan is audible from a few feet away. Too many flashing lights as well although a little tape can solve that.

EDIT: Dang, just saw that BB had Hitachis at $249 briefly. I would have paid $10 more for the Hitachis over WD, but it was $259 vs like $349 when I bought and that was no contest.


----------



## DubMarc (Feb 11, 2007)

MarkV said:


> I just did two of the WD drives in the Thecus N2050 (esata box that will RAID 0 or RAID 1). I used a RAID 0 config.
> 
> WD advertises that these drives have a low power mode. Is there any way to keep the HR20 from recording all the time short of pulling the power plug ?
> 
> ...


G/L with that....you may want to consider some additional cooling beyond what the Thecus offers. I have the same setup as you, and it worked with only one restart in a few months (and the Thecus was really hot), but last week, apparently one of the drives fried. Could be just a bummer drive, but I suspect that the lack of fan power the Thecus provides had something to do with it, and I just tempted fate too long. If you look back in the massive eSATA thread, you'll find some references to the same problem that others had with the heat, but there are ways to compensate for it.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I received my Hitachi and enclosure today. I put it all together and plugged her all up. I am now of course scheduling everything under the sun to record and then some to see how much she will hold. I know some of you are putting this or a similar drive in your HR20 but I ask why when this took maybe 10 minutes total and that was also keeping an eye on my children at the time. I would think that it would take more time to take the HR20 apart and put back together then this took me to put together. Let me just say that this was super simple and easy. Now if only I could add another TB!


----------



## SubSolar (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been using 2 WD 500's with the Thecus for almost a year now. At first I was having problems with it about once a month. It would just stop working and I'd have to re-RAID and lose everything. I found out it must have been heat related because I now run it "open hood" with no cover on it and it's been fine for 6 months. With the new HD channels though, 1 terabyte is just not enough, looking to upgrade to a 2 terabyte soon.


----------



## MarkV (Aug 19, 2007)

Just cracked the Thecus to look at the airflow and feel how hot the two 1gb drives were. UGH. That's not going to work (at least for long). Hate to think what two weeks at that temp did to the life of the drives. The fan seems like it barely moves any air and the only intakes are tiny anyway.

It looks like the best answer would be to pull the guts and put it in a bigger box with some decent fans and ventilation. An alternative might be to drill a large hole in the top for a topmount 120mm fan with four 25mm holes in the sides for airflow but powering it could be an issue. I guess I could piggy back off the drive power..

It would be nice if the drives could go into low power mode, but the hr20 doesn't seem to have a mode where it's not constantly buffering.

Mark


----------



## bmacaluso (Jul 23, 2007)

I just bought the WD 1TB and Antec MX-1 from BB. I took it home and installed it in 10 minutes. It was just like everyone said here. The Antec has all the cables you would need and it plugged into my HR20 with no problems. When I powered everything back up it worked first time. There was really nothing to it. It was just like everyone here said. Put the drive in the case and plug it in. Power everything back up, and it worked. I hear absolutely no audible noise from the setup so in my opinion this is a great way to go. I'm sure you could save a few bucks and find this equipment on the internet, but I was to excited to get this done and didn't want to wait. If you're looking for a simple setup this is it. The only thing that is unknown is how long will this last. I guess time will only tell.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

NickD said:


> Well I received my Hitachi and enclosure today. I put it all together and plugged her all up. I am now of course scheduling everything under the sun to record and then some to see how much she will hold. I know some of you are putting this or a similar drive in your HR20 but I ask why when this took maybe 10 minutes total and that was also keeping an eye on my children at the time. I would think that it would take more time to take the HR20 apart and put back together then this took me to put together. Let me just say that this was super simple and easy. Now if only I could add another TB!


I put my 1TB in my HR20, too me ~12 mins from shutdown to boot up. It's super easy to get the drive out of the HR20 and put the new one in.

I got in the door from work at 8:45 and it was recording Bionic Woman at 9.


----------



## MarkV (Aug 19, 2007)

I modified (destroyed) the Thecus 2050. 2 2" holes in the bottom center. Removed top and added a similar sized enclosure over the top of the unit with a 120mm fan. The fan is some nasty 3000 rpm 83cfm godawfully loud thing, but it's what I had on hand. I have to run out and get something that moves a lot less air.

I let the Thecus run over night like that. The drives were cool to the touch this morning. Now I don't have a heat problem, I have a noise problem.


----------



## TWJR (May 17, 2007)

bmacaluso said:


> I just bought the WD 1TB and Antec MX-1 from BB. I took it home and installed it in 10 minutes. It was just like everyone said here. The Antec has all the cables you would need and it plugged into my HR20 with no problems. When I powered everything back up it worked first time. There was really nothing to it. It was just like everyone here said. Put the drive in the case and plug it in. Power everything back up, and it worked. I here absolutely no audible noise from the setup so in my opinion this is a great way to go. I'm sure you could save a few bucks and find this equipment on the internet, but I was to excited to get this done and didn't want to wait. If you're looking for a simple setup this is it. The only thing that is unknown is how long will this last. I guess time will only tell.


Just put in this setup. I replaced the FAP. Enclosure is small, quiet and so far cool to the touch. Sits on the HR-20, hardly noticable. My question is, can I pull the drive in the future and add to a RAID 0 configuration to expand to 2TB?


----------



## bmacaluso (Jul 23, 2007)

TWJR said:


> Just put in this setup. I replaced the FAP. Enclosure is small, quiet and so far cool to the touch. Sits on the HR-20, hardly noticable. My question is, can I pull the drive in the future and add to a RAID 0 configuration to expand to 2TB?


Good question. I would like to have that ability in the future also.


----------



## ITSec_Guy (Sep 23, 2007)

PRT940 said:


> Disk: Hitachi-DeskStar 1TB Internal Serial ATA Hard Drive-OA34915
> Enclosure: Antec-Veris USB 2.0/eSATA Hard Drive Enclosure for 3.5" SATA Hard Drives-MX-1.


I'm not sure if people are aware of this but there is apparently a pretty big difference between the Hitachi Deskstar models 0A35155 (only found online) and OA34915 (the one available at Best Buy)... There are a lot more DOA occurrences with the OA34915.

Also, while I am at it, a manager at Microcenter told me today that the Thecus N2050 has been discontinued... I'm not sure why (but, as a betting man, I'd lay odds that it is to boost sales of the N2100 as there isn't really much difference other than the extra $50!)


----------

